# Wood Elf



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

Here's a picture of a wood elf i did a while back. It started out as a sketch and i imported it into Photoshop and colored it there. I then decided to make a quick background, which is also a sketch colored in photoshop. I know the background seems a little sloppy, but I was just messin around


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

link is broken. Can't see it.


----------



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

sorry bout that, just fixed it


----------

